# What do you mix rat medicine with?



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Hello all! I just got back from the vet for a small respiratory infection, and I'm curious what you guys have mixed antibiotics with before, in order to make the meds more palatable for your rats.

I have force-fed a different rat before, and it was SO hard to accomplish each day, but this time around the vet said I could try mixing it with juice or something. Anyone else do this?

I'm going to be using baytril and doxycycline.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, mixing with juice works well. Apple juice or anything really sweet (no orange juice for boys though). I've heard that some people have had success using nutella or chocolate syrup, and many people use baby food. I've never had good luck with that - juice always works for me though. A few other ideas could be honey, jam/jelly, peanut butter (if you're careful that they don't choke)... Really anything liquid or semi-solid that has a strong flavor!


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I use nutella. They can taste it in anything else.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I used the baby food on whole grain bread trick.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

I use nutella mixed with PB & warm water (to cut the stickiness out of it). It was the only thing I could get my rat to take her meds with, because she could taste the meds over everything else. Not exactly the healthiest for them, but it's only a little bit every day for a short time.


----------



## Febtober (Feb 17, 2013)

This thread popped up right when I needed it! I'm trying to treat two 4/5 wk olds for URIs and I knew there had to be a less stressful way to do it. 

Is there anything anyone reccommends that may work better for tots over adults?


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Peas and carrots baby food has worked well for me. Stinks like vomit/doody and i can put anything in it and they don't notice. The smell fills the house and makes me gag though. Bleh 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

I use jelly to give my rats meds and it's always worked wonderfully because they love jelly and it masks the taste of the meds really well.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Fat free yoghurt. Works like a charm for me.


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't mix the doxycycline with yogurt since it will ruin the effects that its supposed to have on your baby. I mix my baby's medicine with turkey and chicken baby food. He loves it! With everything else he realized there was medicine in it and wouldn't take it so I was happy when he loved the baby food!


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

Corn syrup, strawberry jam, and if I am lucky peanut butter. Nixon won't take it otherwise.


----------

